# Gold from Cow's Urine



## Tharakesh (Jul 8, 2016)

A new research has proven that gold can be precipitated from Cow's Urine. But the chemical process hasnt been revealed.

Any ideas on how to try ?


----------



## Refining Rick (Jul 8, 2016)

Add to the urine two to three times the quantity of AuCl and precipitate with SMB. Wal la, dropping gold. :twisted:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 8, 2016)

Pictures and/or link's to the research or it didnt happen!

I dont know though.... I dont think the philosopher's stone is to be found in a bovine... But.. Stranger things have happened, i guess?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LggnaBS0vXQ


----------



## Refining Rick (Jul 8, 2016)

jimdoc said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LggnaBS0vXQ


LOL! Awesome.

I just read it. There is gold in cow urine. Salts. Guess you could isolate the salt, HCl it, A/R it....... Would that add back the 3 electrons? 
But at 10 MG per liter, that is alot of cow pee. 100 liters of cow pee for 1 gram?! No thank you. Imagine the smell of evaporating it.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 8, 2016)

jimdoc said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LggnaBS0vXQ



Lol :lol: 

For some reason that just made me think of this


But to be completely cereal, how did the gold get in said cow pee to begin with?

Was there someone giving the ginger cow goldschlager or the gold flake water, then ordered their servant/maid/cow-sitter to retreive the gold to then make a golden cow statue with?

Okay, now being serious... Really, how did the gold get there?


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 8, 2016)

Final I catch a break.
In Devon We have been up to our udders in cow urine and excrement for near on 1000 years.
That may explain the mystery of all the anomalous gold in the Crediton Trough.(Local joke.)
It must be passed up in the vegetation in micronutrient and coalesce in the cow.
With the right grazing you might be able to up the content


----------



## myfalconry76 (Jul 8, 2016)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but is there not trace amounts of gold and other metals in every living and non living thing. Some have greater amounts of gold due to environment. As well almost everyone here probably has a slightly higher amount of gold in their bodies and possibly in their urine! And for those of you that refine regularly probably have even more.
I would really like to know, that could be interesting! It may be time for a type stock pot. :idea:


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 8, 2016)

myfalconry76 said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but is there not trace amounts of gold and other metals in every living and non living thing. Some have greater amounts of gold due to environment. As well almost everyone here probably has a slightly higher amount of gold in their bodies and possibly in their urine! And for those of you that refine regularly probably have even more.
> I would really like to know, that could be interesting! It may be time for a type stock pot. :idea:


And everyone said Howard Hughes was mad.
I am ordering two dozen mason jars right away from eBay.


----------



## Refining Rick (Jul 8, 2016)

Maybe Cody can do a You Tube video on refiners urine.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 8, 2016)

Refining Rick said:


> Maybe Cody can do a You Tube video on refiners urine.


I do hope you notarized that idea before publishing.
That would make hell of a YouTube video,even if it was faked.
i just love the idea of people all over the world boiling their own urine and wondering why they did not get any Au.LOL


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 8, 2016)

I apologize if having a thread about cow urine in the Bar & Grill ruins anyone's appetite, but I think this is a better place for it than techniques. 

Dave


----------



## Grelko (Jul 8, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Okay, now being serious... Really, how did the gold get there?



Gold in the soil, gold uptake by certain types of plants, the cow eats the plants, the gold gets passed through the cows body and comes out its urine stream.



justinhcase said:


> i just love the idea of people all over the world boiling their own urine and wondering why they did not get any Au.LOL



But, but, I boiled my pee and I'm still poor, what do I do now? :lol: :lol: Sell it on E-bay as gold drop bars. *Please don't actually do this*

They would end up with a bit of phosphorus etc. (after gallons and gallons of urine)

Gold is everywhere, but most of it wouldn't be worth going after.

Seeing that it's getting close to an Alchemy discussion, I can't talk about it on here.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jul 9, 2016)

myfalconry76 said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but is there not trace amounts of gold and other metals in every living and non living thing. Some have greater amounts of gold due to environment. As well almost everyone here probably has a slightly higher amount of gold in their bodies and possibly in their urine! And for those of you that refine regularly probably have even more.
> I would really like to know, that could be interesting! It may be time for a type stock pot. :idea:



We have mandatory bloodwork done for the mine workers all the time. If your numbers are high, guess where you get to go.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 9, 2016)

Grelko said:


> Topher_osAUrus said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, now being serious... Really, how did the gold get there?
> ...



I can imagine the post's.
"I have a white waxy metal that must be Platinum, Why douse it burn me every time I try and pick it up.?" :lol:


----------



## jason_recliner (Jul 9, 2016)

Let's see... if it pees gold... it must be made of gold! Let's cut one open!



Refining Rick said:


> But at 10 MG per liter, that is alot of cow pee. 100 liters of cow pee for 1 gram?!


I didn't see where that number came from, but it sounds awfully high to me. That would make urine worth in the order of AU$0.57 a litre, which is probably more than farmers get for milk.

Sounds very interesting, but not exciting.
I do have another answer. It too has a bovine excretion connotation which, although quite appropriate to the topic, sharing would risk my membership status.


----------



## resabed01 (Jul 9, 2016)

I've got better things to do with my time besides following cows around with a bucket.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 22, 2016)

resabed01 said:


> I've got better things to do with my time besides following cows around with a bucket.



That assumes the said cow is in a field, not really how cows are raised in todays giant corporate agri-industry. Most never leave the 10 by 10 cell, food and water runs in a trough on one side and the wastes are washed down a grate and out the building on the other.


----------



## myfalconry76 (Jul 22, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> myfalconry76 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me if I'm wrong, but is there not trace amounts of gold and other metals in every living and non living thing. Some have greater amounts of gold due to environment. As well almost everyone here probably has a slightly higher amount of gold in their bodies and possibly in their urine! And for those of you that refine regularly probably have even more.
> ...


The refiner?


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 22, 2016)

Grelko said:


> Topher_osAUrus said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, now being serious... Really, how did the gold get there?
> ...




Yup, but it only works if the cows have been eating Goldenrod! :lol:


----------

